
World's Fastest Self-Made Billionaires - jl87
http://thehustle.co/fastest-self-made-billionaires
======
sintaxi
If you ask me, Satoshi Nakamoto is the greatest self-made billionaire story.
Creates a piece of software out of thin air which legally makes him a
billionaire without revealing his/her identity to anyone. Perhaps not a single
individual but still impressive as hell.

~~~
jl87
True - but unfortunately he/she cannot be confirmed.

